# buono a sapersi / buono saperlo



## Tegs

Ciao! 

Parlavamo nel forum italiano-inglese dei bastoncini di cioccolato che mettiamo nei gelati nel Regno Unito, e un membro italiano ha spiegato che non esistono, o forse non sono comuni, in Italia (Flake). Volevo rispondere "Buono saperlo!" ma poi ho guardato nel dizionario e lì dice "buono a saper_si_". È possibile dire "buono saperlo"? Non caspisco che compito ha quel "si" in sapersi - mi potete spiegare? Ho letto un'altra discussione simile - sapersi servire- ma non penso sia la stessa cosa...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Tegs said:


> È possibile dire "buono saperlo"


No..sarebbe comprensibile ma non idiomatico


----------



## Tegs

Ok, grazie. Ma perchè l'uso di sapersi e non sapere? Sono ancora confusa....


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Tegs.
_Sapersi _e non _sapere _perché c'è l'aggiunta del 'si passivante'. È una costruzione che si usa nelle proposizioni limitative con alcuni aggettivi (bello, brutto, buono, facile, difficile, etc), che possono reggere anche un infinito con valore passivo introdotto dalle preposizioni _a _o _da_: buono a sapersi (da sapersi, da sapere), bello a vedersi (da vedersi, da vedere), facile a dirsi (da dirsi, da dire). Per capire meglio il meccanismo puoi pensarlo direttamente con la costruzione passiva: buono da essere saputo. 
_Saperlo _potresti usarlo con l'avverbio _bene_, ma avrebbe un significato diverso: "è bene saperlo" vuol dire che è consigliato o conviene saperlo.


----------



## bearded

Vorrei aggiungere alla perfetta spiegazione di Necsus che nell'espressione ''buono a sapersi'' fa capolino anche il ''si'' impersonale (è cosa buona da sapere, ma anche  se ''si sa''). Credo che succeda quasi sempre col ''si passivante'' (è difficile a dirsi = lo ''si dice'' con difficoltà...).


----------



## Tegs

Ahhh, adesso capisco meglio!! Grazie


----------



## raymax

Cari Amici,
nel mio corso di italiano per stranieri ho ricevuto un compito da trasformare due espressioni implicite nelle esplicite. 
1)“È difficile a dirsi”-“Lo si dice con difficoltá”
2)“È buono a sapersi-“È cosi buono che si deve sapere????” Questo non ne sono sicuro. Potete aiutarmi per favore?

Grazie ,Raimondo


----------



## Paulfromitaly

raymax said:


> È buono a sapersi-“È cosi buono che si deve sapere



E' una cosa utile da sapere/conoscere.


----------



## raymax

Grazie per la sua risposta!
Ma, forse esiste un modo per trasformare  la espressione nella forma esplicita come: “È difficile a dirsi-> lo SI dice con difficolta”
“È una cosa utile da sapersi->lo SI sa perche sia utile???”  
Non esiste un modo esplicito di questa espressione?
Grazie in anticipo!

Cordiali saluti


----------



## Paulfromitaly

raymax said:


> “È difficile a dirsi-> lo SI dice con difficolta”


Beh, potrei dirti che questa "traformazione" non ha senso perchè non rispecchia il significato originale dell'espressione, quindi non penso che tu voglia ottenere lo stesso risultato con la seconda frase.


----------



## Pietruzzo

raymax said:


> trasformare due espressioni implicite nelle esplicite.
> 1)“È difficile a dirsi”-“Lo si dice con difficoltá”
> 2)“È buono a sapersi


Per rendere lo stesso concetto in forma esplicita bisogna stravolgere la frase. Es. "Se lo sai è bene"


----------



## Passante

Nella mia troppo arcaica conoscenza:

È buono/utile saperlo
Aiuta saperlo
(Il) saperlo aiuta/é buona cosa.


Intendi così? Altrimenti devi rifarti ai contributi precedenti.


----------



## lorenzos

raymax said:


> 1)“È difficile a dirsi”-“Lo si dice con difficoltá”
> 2)“È buono a sapersi-“


1) da “È difficile a dirsi” abbiamo "Dirlo è difficile" o “Lo si dice con difficoltá”
2) da “È buono a sapersi"  possiamo avere "Saperlo è bene" (o buona cosa, come suggerito da @Passante) o una frase come "Lo si sa (meglio: apprende/ impara/conosce) con ...profitto, vantaggio...".


----------



## ohbice

raymax said:


> 1)“È difficile a dirsi” - “Lo si dice con difficoltá”



A me sembra che _È difficile a dirsi_ significhi non tanto che l_o si dice con difficoltà_, o che _è difficile da dire_, bensì che _è difficile da stabilire_, _è difficile pronunciarsi in materia_.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

ohbice said:


> A me sembra che _È difficile a dirsi_ significhi non tanto che l_o si dice con difficoltà_, o che _è difficile da dire_, bensì che _è difficile da stabilire_, _è difficile pronunciarsi in materia_.


Che è esattamente quello che ho detto io prima. Questra "trasformazione" non ha senso.


----------



## raymax

Grazie a tutti per il vostro aiuto! L’ho davvero apprezzato.
L’ultima domanda.
Questa frase di sotto è logica e si potrebbe usarla in un contesto o è completamente sbagliata?

“Quello che si sa è buono” 

Cordiali saluti


----------



## lorenzos

ohbice said:


> A me sembra che _È difficile a dirsi_ significhi non tanto che l_o si dice con difficoltà_, o che _è difficile da dire_, bensì che _è difficile da stabilire_, _è difficile pronunciarsi in materia_.


Le questioni sono/erano due:
- l'esplicita probabilmente è: _*È difficile che si dica* _(e l'esercizio chiedeva solo di rendere esplicita)*;
- il significato ovviamente cambia, ma non è una questione grammaticale.
* Di “È buono a sapersi“ sarebbe “*È buono che si sappia*“


raymax said:


> Questa frase di sotto è logica e si potrebbe usarla in un contesto o è completamente sbagliata?
> “Quello che si sa è buono”


È poco idiomatica. Si preferirebbe dire:
- Quello che si sa è sempre utile.
- Quello che si sa (di Paolo) è positivo.


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> * Di “È buono a sapersi“ sarebbe “*È buono che si sappia*“


Questo al massimo potrei dirlo io in dialetto (È bonu cu se saccia). In italiano credo che si direbbe "è bene che si sappia", che ha comunque un significato divetso da "buono a sapersi".


----------



## lorenzos

lorenzos said:


> Di “È buono a sapersi“ *sarebbe *“*È buono che si sappia*“


Certo che non si dice, mi scuso se non l'ho precisato.


----------



## raymax

Grazie ancora per avermi aiutato a capire questo problema.
Cordiali saluti!


----------



## Klawer

Chiedo venia per la domanda ma si dice "Buono a saperlo" o sbaglio?

Mi ricordo di averlo sentito dire diverse volte nella vita, ma leggendo questo post ora mi giunge il dubbio che sia sempre stato sbagliato.


----------



## Passante

Klawer said:


> Chiedo venia per la domanda ma si dice "Buono a saperlo" o sbaglio?
> 
> Mi ricordo di averlo sentito dire diverse volte nella vita, ma leggendo questo post ora mi giunge il dubbio che sia sempre stato sbagliato.


Buono a sapersi. 
Buono a saperlo. boh
Significa 'buono a sapere quella cosa' ma mi manca il verbo essere del sapere per poter rendere il discorso indiretto, ovvero per poter sostituire il che di 'che si sappia' in a del 'a sapersi', ma sto cercando una spiegazione migliore con le fonti.


----------



## Klawer

hmmm forse era solo una "malformazione" della parola?
Di solito lo sentivo dire dopo una spiegazione, del tipo: "per accendere la macchina bisogna girare la chiave" - "ah, buono a saperlo".
Effettivamente mi ha sempre stonato un poco in testa.


----------



## Francesco94

Un'alternativa all'espressione, a mio avviso, più idiomatica _"buono a sapersi"_ è "buono a sapere".
Personalmente, "buono a sapersi" può essere considerata una frase a sé stante.
"Buono a sapere" può essere vista come una principale ellittica (impersonale con il verbo essere sottinteso) seguita da una subordinata ipotetica o temporale.

Un'altra opzione in cui il verbo essere, secondo me, deve essere indubbiamente esplicita è _"È buono sapere"_, la quale richiede una subordinata soggettiva. In sintesi, il sintagma segue la stessa sequenza sintattica dell'alternativa citata sopra, con le sole differenze che il verbo essere deve essere indubbiamente espresso e che la subordinata sarà una soggettiva.


Questa è la mia opinione al riguardo.


----------

